# Off contact tabs when there is no neck on the platen...



## earwicker7 (Oct 27, 2014)

I've switched from wooden platens with a neck on them to aluminum ones which have no necks, as they're perfectly rectangular.

It was easy to use off-contact tabs when they could hit the neck, but without that part to land on, is there even any way to use them? It hasn't been an issue with normal printing, but I'm getting ready to do some white on black, and I'm thinking that the tabs would be nice to have for that.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Have the tabs rest on the garment itself rather than directly on the platen, which is not possible now.


----------



## earwicker7 (Oct 27, 2014)

splathead said:


> Have the tabs rest on the garment itself rather than directly on the platen, which is not possible now.


You should be able to see the platen through this screen... there is nothing solid under the aluminum rim of the screen, so that would put the tab on the screen itself, which wouldn't do any good.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

earwicker7 said:


> You should be able to see the platen through this screen... there is nothing solid under the aluminum rim of the screen, so that would put the tab on the screen itself, which wouldn't do any good.


If you don't want to use touch/sight to set your off-contact, then wouldn't the only other option be to get a bigger platen or smaller screen?


----------



## earwicker7 (Oct 27, 2014)

splathead said:


> If you don't want to use touch/sight to set your off-contact, then wouldn't the only other option be to get a bigger platen or smaller screen?


I should probably clarify... I have some cut aluminum sheets to set the off-contact, so I'm fine with that. I still always used off-contact tabs while printing to keep the screen from flexing.


----------

